
The FBI successfully broke into a gunman’s iPhone, but it’s still angry at Apple - Austin_Conlon
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/18/21262347/attorney-general-barr-fbi-director-wray-apple-encryption-pensacola
======
Nextgrid
> In data centers, we deploy strong hardware and software security protections
> to keep information safe and to ensure there are no backdoors into our
> systems. All of these practices apply equally to our operations in every
> country in the world.

Except in China of course.

